

IPhone 4 Jailbroken Already - 16g
http://www.redmondpie.com/iphone-4-jailbreak-with-spirit-successful/

======
bombs
How did they get their hands on Apple's code?

~~~
edge17
probably didn't. They probably copy/pasted large chunks of assembly in the
process of reverse engineering it. The large chunks would probably be what's
being referred to as Apple's code.

------
chrisbolt
What took them so long?

------
bkudria
Wait, they're OK jailbreaking, but they won't release it because it contains
Apple's code?

~~~
tomkinstinch
That's exactly right. Jailbreaking is perfectly legal as it change's one's own
device, but distributing intellectual property (in this case the Apple code)
without the creator's permission is not.

